
Show HN: Kapow! - bamblehorse
https://codepen.io/Bamblehorse/full/ZoxyGj/
======
onion2k
I'm constantly surprised that SVGs aren't more popular on the web for small,
scalable content. You see them around (Github's contributions graph, the
Guardian's crossword puzzles, etc) but they're still quite unusual despite
having lots of advantages.

I made a similar thing years ago using a WebGL shader and a PNG ...
[https://codepen.io/onion2k/full/peeVNd/](https://codepen.io/onion2k/full/peeVNd/)

~~~
bamblehorse
Yeah me too. They're basically fully supported now so there isn't really an
excuse.

Hahaha I love your potato. Maybe make the overflow hidden so it all fits. It's
beautiful!! :-D.

------
startupflix
Breath-taking! Awesome Job!

~~~
bamblehorse
Wow thank you. :-). That's a big compliment.

~~~
startupflix
:)

------
bamblehorse
Re-sizable to any size e.g. 50px

\- because SVG :-D

~~~
startupflix
Can I use it in my one of the side projects. please :D

~~~
bamblehorse
Yeah of course. Why not?

Just give a link to the original on codepen if you don't mind. :-P

Edit: Either way show me the finished thing. Would love to check it out.

~~~
startupflix
sure ;)

